# Lublin - Polish ninth largest city



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

LUBLIN is the biggest city in eastern Poland and the capital of Lublin Voivodeship with a population of 355,954 (2004). It is Poland's ninth largest city.










by sonnenkind
















































































































































by me



























by nikmin




































by MAR_tm



































































































by Sztygar


















by kasiaa









by Wrobel


















by pawelM


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

similar to german city.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The city looks well preserved. Did it suffer much damage during World War II?


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

yes it suffered but not as much as Warsaw,
according to Wikipedia:
After the 1939 German invasion of Poland the city found itself in the General Government. During the German occupation the city's population was a target of various repressions by the occupiers, with a particularly grim fate reserved for the Jewish inhabitants. German plans were aimed towards turning Lublin into Germanised city with its population of Ethnic Germans growing towards 20-25 % comparing with 10-15% in 1939.[1]. The city served as a German headquarters for Operation Reinhardt, the main German effort to exterminate the Jews in occupied Poland. Lublin's Jewish population was forced into the Lublin ghetto established around the area of Podzamcze. The majority of the ghetto's inhabitants, about 26,000 people, were deported to the Bełżec death camp between 17 March and 11 April 1942. The remainder were moved to facilities around Majdanek, a large concentration camp established at the outskirts of the city. Most of them were killed by the war's end. After the war the few Jews who survived in hiding or by escaping to Soviet territory reestablished a small Jewish community in the city, but it quickly shrank to insignificance as most Jews left Poland for Israel and the West in the immediate postwar years. The Majdanek camp, together with the prison established in the Lublin castle, also served as a major centre of terror measures aimed at the non-Jewish population of Lublin and the surrounding district.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Lovely - I just love unspoilt European cities. It looks great in the snow!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

bEAULTIFUL CITY, AND LOOKS REALLY COLD !


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

I would say the city is very Polish.


----------



## Dziekan (Mar 7, 2006)

well, saying that it looks like a german city is perhaps a bit of an oversimplification, but I guess it's a compliment 
the architecture of Lublin, which IS very Polish differs from German monumental style. I must say that it's the best gallery of Lublin I have ever seen, I'm not saying this because I'm a Pole


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

from pBASE






































by Sabbatical, flickr





































by Mark van Reesk, flickr


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you bizi for the wonderful photos and for the Wikipedia excerpt about the Ghetto and Majdanek. It's common for people who post photos of their cities here to avoid touching painful histories of their cities (the same goes for Israelis posting pictures of cities where Palestinians have suffered or are suffering) a Munich thread would not oftern be followed by a discussion of Dachau, a Weimar thread is likely to ignore Buchenwald and so on. You set a new standard here. 

My family originates from Chelm, in the vicinity of Lublin. I think something in my blood still sees Lublin as a sort of a mnor "city of lights", which is how they probably thought of it. I was surprised to find out it's only Poland's nineth largest. The architecture is lovely and I'm glad to see it's so nicely preserved. Great tower views too!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

It's great to see photos of a smaller Polish city. Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Yuval said:


> Thank you bizi for the wonderful photos and for the Wikipedia excerpt about the Ghetto and Majdanek. It's common for people who post photos of their cities here to avoid touching painful histories of their cities (the same goes for Israelis posting pictures of cities where Palestinians have suffered or are suffering) a Munich thread would not oftern be followed by a discussion of Dachau, a Weimar thread is likely to ignore Buchenwald and so on. You set a new standard here.
> 
> My family originates from Chelm, in the vicinity of Lublin. I think something in my blood still sees Lublin as a sort of a mnor "city of lights", which is how they probably thought of it. I was surprised to find out it's only Poland's nineth largest. The architecture is lovely and I'm glad to see it's so nicely preserved. Great tower views too!


thanks. it's nice that you like it. You're always welcome in Lublin! Greetings!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 16, 2004)

Yuval said:


> My family originates from Chelm, in the vicinity of Lublin. I think something in my blood still sees Lublin as a sort of a mnor "city of lights", ...


i thought it was Warsaw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KlO2Rc4nR4


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for info about Lublin during WWII bizi.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice city Lublin...if is in Slovakia it would be second largest city


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful city..


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Amazing pictures, beautiful city!! Lublin is very Polish city; typical Polish architecture. It should become more popular tourist destination as Gdansk or Wroclaw


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice! a really pleasant city


----------



## Tuzin (Mar 29, 2005)

tiger said:


> similar to german city.


Oh no. Trust me Lublin looks very polish, when you compare it with western polish cities (not to mention the real german cities in Germany) ;]


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow what a wonderful city!


----------



## sonnenkind (Feb 14, 2005)

So few my night shots


----------



## ervinn (Aug 8, 2005)

Lublin - centre 















































































































































































































































































greetings!


----------



## ikrys (Mar 8, 2006)

bizi said:


> LUBLIN is the biggest city in eastern Poland and the capital of Lublin Voivodeship with a population of 355,954 (2004). It is Poland's ninth largest city.


There are 640 000 people living in and aroud it, 30km(radial) apart,so that its Poland eith largest city
ALso there are over 100 000 students,studying in Two universiites and many different big colleges as well
The only one Polish city which has Two "true" Universities in there.
College students bring a very special character to the city


----------



## hubertkm (Jan 24, 2006)

Yuval said:


> My family originates from Chelm, in the vicinity of Lublin. I think something in my blood still sees Lublin as a sort of a mnor "city of lights", which is how they probably thought of it. I was surprised to find out it's only Poland's nineth largest. The architecture is lovely and I'm glad to see it's so nicely preserved. Great tower views too!


If you want to see some pictures of Chełm, click here: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362401

Here some pictures of one of the most beautiful churches in Poland, Lublin cathedral:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331997


----------



## Sądeczanin (Feb 4, 2008)

ikrys said:


> The only one Polish city which has Two "true" Universities in there.
> College students bring a very special character to the city


Lublin has THREE "true" universities actually:
The Maria Skłodowska - Curie University
The Catholic University of Lublin
Medical University - the newest, since 2008.

btw those are very nice pictures, let me share some of mine, made June 2007:












































































































































btw I invite you all to see some pictures of my home town - Stary Sącz> They can be found here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255706&highlight=stary+sacz
enjoy!


----------



## Strzala (Aug 16, 2005)

^^
Lublin railway station


















^^Lublin castle









^^
Castle's coutyard











Trynitarska tower


----------



## Strzala (Aug 16, 2005)

Few Lublin photos an videos taken during 'Carnaval Sztukmistrzów':
( http://sztukmistrze.eu/en ):


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by FotoRadarMM - Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr

Lublin by a casu ad casum, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lublin, Poland by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by a casu ad casum, on Flickr

Lublin by FotoRadarMM - Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr

Lublin by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin by Krystian Dobosz, on Flickr

Road to castle. Lublin, February 2014 by Adam Smok, on Flickr

Successful Europe by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Untitled by Alicja Zak, on Flickr

Lublin by Marco Santín, on Flickr

Lublin by KorWik, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lublin - Poland by Xavier Cloitre, on Flickr

Sunset in Lublin by Kristof Borkowski, on Flickr

13 by pawel bogaczewicz, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

old town, Lublin by double gauss, on Flickr

Rezydencja Panorama by FotoRadarMM - Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr

Archikatedra pw św. Jana Chrzciciela i Jana Ewangelisty by Nondenim, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

ECOTECH-COMPLEX 35 by FotoRadarMM - Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr

Lublin by KorWik, on Flickr

7 by pawel bogaczewicz, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

city walls, Lublin by double gauss, on Flickr

Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr

Church in Lublin by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## WasikSC (May 22, 2010)

Great photos, fully captured the spirit of this city :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------

